# Some of my photography.



## Kwirk (May 8, 2011)

Some stuff I've taken over the past year or so. These are linked off of Facebook (mainly because I don't want to reup them somewhere else) so excuse the compression.


----------



## Meatbucket (May 8, 2011)

Ho-Lee-CRAP! Those are absolutely beautiful. What kind of setup are you using?


----------



## Kwirk (May 8, 2011)

Thanks man. Using a Canon T1i with the kit lens. Some were taken on a 50mm 1.8 II and the moon shot was taken using a cheeeeeeeap telescope. I'm surprised I got that shot to be as good as it is. Literally took months to get that shot though, and I was doing it during the winter so it was freezing too. Haha.


----------



## Meatbucket (May 8, 2011)

They are all incredibly epic.


----------



## josh pelican (May 8, 2011)

Awesome, dude! Good to see some Canon lovers on this site. Which telescope did you use? I need a telescope and a macro lens. BAD.

What editing software do you use? Have any tips and tricks?


----------



## sk3ks1s (May 8, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> Good to see some Canon lovers on this site.


 
Nikon forever!!!

Also, some nice shots in there. Although I'm not a big HDR fan.


----------



## Kwirk (May 8, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> Awesome, dude! Good to see some Canon lovers on this site. Which telescope did you use? I need a telescope and a macro lens. BAD.
> 
> What editing software do you use? Have any tips and tricks?


I used a Tasco Luminova. Found it for $30 on Amazon. The entire thing weighs like 2 pounds, it's so cheap. Camera shake at 1280mm (1280mm since I'm on a cropped frame, the telescope is actually 800mm) was ridiculous because the thing was so light and unsturdy - and then trying to manually focus on the moon on top of that was a nightmare, which is why it took me so long to get a good shot. 

I use Photoshop for post processing on every picture I take and Photomatrix + Photoshop for the HDR stuff, which would be the second half of the pictures.

As for tips, I dunno. You'd have to be more specific I guess. I'm by no means a pro, I just have a good eye for things and know how to work with the equipment I have.


----------



## blister7321 (May 9, 2011)

very nice stuff dude


----------



## ghostred7 (May 9, 2011)

I'm lovin these shots! I like the HDR stuff, especially when used with taste instead of over-the-top FX. Great job! I think the "forest walkway" and the skyline one are my favs.


----------



## nojyeloot (May 9, 2011)

wow... man.... beautiful.


----------



## Kwirk (May 10, 2011)

Glad you guys dig it.


----------



## Sebastian (May 12, 2011)

Those are really amazing! The lighthouse has to be my fav


----------



## Psychobuddy (May 12, 2011)

Ho-ly crap man those are awesome!


----------



## Captain Axx (May 12, 2011)

incredible! my fave has got to be the lake, it looks beautiful!

nice bro!


----------



## Kwirk (May 13, 2011)

Thanks guys. If anyone wants them in a higher res, let me know.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 13, 2011)

those are really quality pictures dude


----------



## Azyiu (May 14, 2011)

Kwirk said:


> Thanks man. Using a Canon T1i with the kit lens. Some were taken on a 50mm 1.8 II and the moon shot was taken using a cheeeeeeeap telescope. I'm surprised I got that shot to be as good as it is. Literally took months to get that shot though, and I was doing it during the winter so it was freezing too. Haha.



Was about to comment on it. Yeah, winter seems to be the best time to do any astronomical photography; as the air is usually not as dense. Good stuff there. 

So do you shoot in jpeg or RAW? And what do you use for the editing? I used to use the Canon's DPP until around over a year ago, when I switched to LightRoom 3.


----------



## Kwirk (Jun 2, 2011)

Azyiu said:


> Was about to comment on it. Yeah, winter seems to be the best time to do any astronomical photography; as the air is usually not as dense. Good stuff there.
> 
> So do you shoot in jpeg or RAW? And what do you use for the editing? I used to use the Canon's DPP until around over a year ago, when I switched to LightRoom 3.


Ah, sorry. Forgot to get back to you.

When I first got the camera, I only shot in jpg. Of course, I really didn't know anything back then. These days, I shoot pretty much everything in RAW unless I don't really care about the quality. I've found Photoshop to be the best editor, especially for getting rid of noise in high ISO shots. I tried Lightroom and couldn't really figure it out, haha.


----------



## Azyiu (Jun 2, 2011)

Kwirk said:


> Ah, sorry. Forgot to get back to you.
> 
> When I first got the camera, I only shot in jpg. Of course, I really didn't know anything back then. These days, I shoot pretty much everything in RAW unless I don't really care about the quality. I've found Photoshop to be the best editor, especially for getting rid of noise in high ISO shots. *I tried Lightroom and couldn't really figure it out, haha.*



Don't feel bad about can't figuring out LR, dude. I was in the same situation at first, but then I took the time and learned from tutorial videos online. Man, now? I can't think of life without LR.  If anything is missing from LR3 as it at all, it is video editing, but then it is just a minor issue.


----------

